# 1940 Hiawatha info



## mrg (Nov 8, 2018)

This is a approximately a 1940 Murray built Gambles Hiawatha, there is a lot of info on the Elgin version and even a little on the Mercury & Western Flyer versions but nothing so far on the gambles Hiawatha Just wanted to see about the little things like handlebars gooseneck panels and seat. Thinking there should be more info out there with the Gambles department store 




















catalogs


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 8, 2018)

i want this bike!!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 8, 2018)

Can’t help you, but the bike is awesome!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Nov 8, 2018)

Derby head badge, (seat not original) I don't have that cool tool tank like you. Most other parts look the same.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 8, 2018)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Derby head badge, (seat not original) I don't have that cool tool tank like you. Most other parts look the same.
> View attachment 897577



your bike is beautiful!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2018)

Anyone have a good pics of a OG door handle & latch?


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2018)

Anything?


----------



## kreika (Nov 15, 2018)

Here’s my Mercury branded version.


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice!, tool box tank?


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Nov 16, 2018)

mrg said:


> Anything?



http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1930s/...bicycle-designer-count-alexis-de-sakhnoffsky/

Must see for your bike


----------



## kreika (Nov 16, 2018)

mrg said:


> Nice!, tool box tank?




No tool box on mine. What’s your serial on that Gambels?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2018)

While Mercury badged Murray longtanks are not that rare, the toolbox tanked models are. Even more so one badged as a Hiawatha. This is the first I've ever seen. I believe that's what Mark intended to focus on in this thread in hopes that someone has come across a Gambles ad picturing his bike. The biege Merc Pod bike in the link above was sold here a few years ago. I remember because I was very tempted...then it was gone.


----------



## kreika (Nov 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> While Mercury badged Murray longtanks are not that rare, the toolbox tanked models are. Even more so one badged as a Hiawatha. This is the first I've ever seen. I believe that's what Mark intended to focus on in this thread in hopes that someone has come across a Gambles ad picturing his bike. The biege Merc Pod bike in the link above was sold here a few years ago. I remember because I was very tempted...then it was gone.




Rare indeed. Maybe a certain Gambles Department Store in one region ordered some. Much like my Penco Pacemaker. Possibly only West Coast JcPennys and San Francisco stores in praticular? The tool box tanks I thought were on the early models. Hence, Mark what’s the serial on that bad boy?  Then we can start looking for Gambles ads for that certain year.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2018)

For the most part, toolbox tanked versions tend to be POD bikes, also characterized by a built in side stand. Most are badged Mercury, but others have been found including Goodyear. More standard models with a toolbox tank badged Elgin have popped up as well. I was not aware that is may be an early run thing. Maybe Mark's is earlier, say 37 or so.Good info @kreika !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2018)

"Full Boogie" 37 Goodyear badged Pod Bike off Dave's site.

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle290


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice bikes all!!


----------



## Beek (Nov 16, 2018)

mrg said:


> This is a approximately a 1940 Murray built Gambles Hiawatha, there is a lot of info on the Elgin version and even a little on the Mercury & Western Flyer versions but nothing so far on the gambles Hiawatha Just wanted to see about the little things like handlebars gooseneck panels and seat. Thinking there should be more info out there with the Gambles department store View attachment 897511
> 
> View attachment 897512
> 
> ...



Cool tank!


----------



## kreika (Nov 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> "Full Boogie" 37 Goodyear badged Pod Bike off Dave's site.
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle290
> View attachment 902174




I was looking at the price on this bike. Started wondering what it’d cost in relative terms today with inflation. $773.91. Damn that bike was some serious coin.


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2018)

I have only had Shelby built Hiawatha’s and those serial numbers never made much sense but this Murray/Hiawatha # is really different, G for Gambles?


----------



## kreika (Nov 19, 2018)

mrg said:


> I have only had Shelby built Hiawatha’s and those serial numbers never made much sense but this Murray/Hiawatha # is really different, G for Gambles?View attachment 904180




Not what I expected for sure. Hoping since it was Murray built it’d have a serial we’d recognize. I’m going with you that the big G is Gambles. 925 must be its production number?


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2019)

Any Murray built Hiawatha’s show up?


----------



## mrg (May 7, 2019)

Still looking for a couple of good pics of the tank door latch in & out ?, like to find or make one more OG for mine. This is off Dave's site but not to clear, also wondering if Hiawatha came with crome or paint wheels?


----------



## SKPC (May 7, 2019)

I could be totally wrong, but something does not seem right about this badge & the way it's profile looks 2b not matching the paint outline....could it be added?



Top phillips screw isn't right + Rivet looks flatted..


----------



## mrg (May 7, 2019)

The guy ( tripple3's friend ) I got it from took the badge off when I bought it, diffenetly same badge, the only one I had was off a Shelby built Hiawatha so a shade different shape and used what screws it had to put it on really quick and didn't want to put rivets yet, guess I should see if he wants to trade badges?, also was going to call him to see if he remembers what rims ( chrome or painted ) were on it, I bought it without seat, rims, bars & badge


----------



## mrg (May 7, 2019)

old pic from old owner, he said somebody destroyed the badge trying to remove rivets but its the same, might be a little different because of yr & manufacture? I see chrome rims too but what l'm really looking at is the odd neck, not a pod stem? but what?
*fordmike65 *


----------



## higgens (May 8, 2019)

That’s my old bike here is a old pic of it


----------



## higgens (May 8, 2019)

I don’t no why someone would take the original wheels off


----------



## tryder (May 8, 2019)

@kreika 
@fat tire trader


----------



## kreika (May 8, 2019)

@tryder  Hi


----------



## tryder (May 8, 2019)

kreika said:


> @tryder  Hi



Hi,
Murray built in case you already don't know.
I will have to dig out mine in to provide photo of tank latch. Perhaps you can make one.
My Mercury (same bike) has painted drop center rims.
Pretty sure they would be the same color as the bike based on what I have seen but who knows.
Gambles Stores may have done something different.
Perhaps someone who knows more about these bikes can chime in.

Chris?


----------



## tryder (May 8, 2019)

mrg said:


> The guy ( tripple3's friend ) I got it from took the badge off when I bought it, diffenetly same badge, the only one I had was off a Shelby built Hiawatha so a shade different shape and used what screws it had to put it on really quick and didn't want to put rivets yet, guess I should see if he wants to trade badges?, also was going to call him to see if he remembers what rims ( chrome or painted ) were on it, I bought it without seat, rims, bars & badgeView attachment 993785


----------



## tryder (May 8, 2019)

mrg said:


> Still looking for a couple of good pics of the tank door latch in & out ?, like to find or make one more OG for mine. This is off Dave's site but not to clear, also wondering if Hiawatha came with crome or paint wheels?                             View attachment 993510



See above.


----------



## kreika (May 8, 2019)

tryder said:


> Hi,
> Murray built in case you already don't know.
> I will have to dig out mine in to provide photo of tank latch. Perhaps you can make one.
> My Mercury (same bike) has painted drop center rims.
> ...




Yup it’s Chris. Yah I knew they’re Murray built. Mine doesn’t have a tool box tank. My Merc like this had chrome rims that someone many moons ago spray painted silver. I wish they were black with white pin drops. That’d be cool! Mine is a 1939. I’m curious what year they cut the tool box door out of production?


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2019)

Before & after, quick fix, dug in the junk pile for some packing strap (seems like spring steel) and bent up a latch, may make a nicer one later (but probably not) Thanks to @tryder for detailed pics


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2019)

This 41 showed up at our show recently.


----------



## mrg (May 12, 2019)

GuessI have to find the right badge, the Murray built Hiawatha badge has a bigger bump on top around the screw ( and a little different profile ) than the Shelby built Hiawatha badge I had to use sense OG Murry/Hiawatha badge dissapeared thru past owners, looking close I see a few little differences in lettering so if anyone has one with the bigger bump around top screw I might need it. 1st pic is my og badge ( before I owned it ) 2nd is another Murry/Hiawatha one and 3rd is the Shelby/Hiawatha one I'm using, hope it not confusing!


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2019)

Got the correct Murray/Hiawatha badge ( that story’s in a whole different thread in wanted ), no question now.


----------

